# Aloe Vera powder in a body butter



## roseb (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time making a body butter and I was wondering if I could add some aloe vera powder in it.  My butter consists of cocoa and shea butters, plus jojoba and sweet almond oils with some vitamin e.  All the sites said that it is water soluble, but I would really like to use it in something besides soap.

Thank you for any feed back you might have.

Rose


----------



## Consuela (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if you could use it in this style of lotion - unless it says that it's oil soluble - because I gather you're not making an oil-water-emulsion type lotion? You're making an oil/butter lotion?


----------



## roseb (Nov 1, 2014)

I have no water in this recipe.  The company that I purchased it from said that it is water soluble.  But I was wondering if it will just stay suspended in the body butter and still provide some benefits.


----------

